# Usb 3.0



## jery100 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich Hab da mal 2 Fragen über USB
Wie viel schneller ist das neue USB 3.0 im Gegensatz zu dem noch jetzt Aktuellem USB 2.0??
Loht es Sich Das Mainboard mit USB 3.0 Buchse zu holen ??
LG Jery100


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2010)

Ungefähr das doppelte. Nur jetzt wegen USB 3.0 nein, ausserdem benötigt man dazu auch die entsprechenden USB 3.0 Geräte. Ansonsten bleibt alles beim alten. 
PS Falsches Unterforum, bitte einen Mod mal das Thema zuverschieben


----------



## jery100 (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## mickythebeagle (4. Dezember 2010)

und wenn Du mal USB 3.0 brauchen solltest, die Controllerkarten mit 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüssen kosten so ca. 15-20,- Euronen. immer noch Billiger als ein neues Board


----------



## DaStash (4. Dezember 2010)

jery100 schrieb:


> Hallo ich Hab da mal 2 Fragen über USB
> Wie viel schneller ist das neue USB 3.0 im Gegensatz zu dem noch jetzt Aktuellem USB 2.0??
> Loht es Sich Das Mainboard mit USB 3.0 Buchse zu holen ??
> LG Jery100


Fragen kann man ja aber das hier sind User-News. 

MfG


----------



## cubbi223 (4. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du damit ne Externe Platte betreiben wills nutze liebeer eSATA. Bei USB 3.0 bremsen die USB/SATA Wandler doch sehr doll
Zu USB 3.0 kann ich nur sage das es sich wahrscheinlich erst durchsetzen wird wenn Intel gegen Argument (Light peak oder so) gescheitert ist.


----------



## jojo0077 (4. Dezember 2010)

Sry was die Vorredner hier schreiben ist leider totaler Unsinn!

Schaut euch das z.B. einfach mal an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reme-review-ocz-enyo-usb-3-0-ssd-im-test.html

USB 2.0 schafft vielleicht 35MB/s wenns gut läuft.
USB 3.0 schafft mit aktuell erhältlicher Hardware schon 270MB/s. Theoretisch liegt das Maximum bei über 600 MB/s!

eSATA ist nicht besonders verbreitet. Desswegen ist USB3.0 vorzuziehen (bei gleichem Preis), da es abwärtskompatibel ist. Man kann USB 3.0 Geräte also an jedem noch so alten USB-Port anschließen.

Außerdem braucht man bei eSATA immer noch einen extra Stromanschluss weil eSATA selbst die Geräte nicht versorgt.

Sinnvoll ist es natürlich anstatt nem neuen MB ne USB 3.0 Controllerkarte zu kaufen. Da kommt man sehr viel günstiger mit weg. Falls es eh nen neues MB wird sollte USB3.0 auf jeden Fall dabei sein !!!

Edit: Dass normale externe Festplatten von USB3.0 nicht ausgebremst werden sollte mit den genannten Daten jedem einleuchten. Es ist aber natürlich immer möglich, dass der Hersteller einer externen HDD billige Teile verbaut, die dann bremsen. Das hat aber mit USB 3.0 nichts zu tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2010)

Na schön das ist es halt Unsinn, hatte auf die schnelle nur einen Test gelesen wo die Werte so in etwa standen. Es soll ja hier noch User geben die nicht Neuheit hinterher jagen und als early User jeden Gimmick schon bei erscheinen zuhause haben. Bei der Controllerkarte hängt es auch vom Anschluss ab ob überhaupt die Leistung übertragen werden kann.


----------



## jery100 (7. Dezember 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Fragen kann man ja aber das hier sind User-News.
> 
> MfG



Sorry binn hier noch nich so lange dewegen wusste ich das Nich 
Aber vielen Dank


----------



## El-Pucki (14. Februar 2011)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass sich ein USB 3.0 anschluss nur Lohnt wenn ich ein USB 3.0 gerät habe? Oder kann ich durch den anschluss auf meine USB 2.0 geräte schneller zugreifen und damit schneller arbeiten?


----------



## Leandros (14. Februar 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass sich ein USB 3.0 anschluss nur Lohnt wenn ich ein USB 3.0 gerät habe? Oder kann ich durch den anschluss auf meine USB 2.0 geräte schneller zugreifen und damit schneller arbeiten?




Nein, eine USB 3.0 Schnittstelle, kann keine USB 2.0 Geräte Beschläunigen. 

Nur wenn ein Gerät mit USB 3.0 an eine USB 3.0 Schnittstelle angeschlossen ist, kann es dir die Maximale Leistung bieten.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn du dir die Schue von einem Olympischen Läufer anziehst, wirst du doch auch nicht schneller... 

USB 3 ist ja bei weitem keine Neuercheinung mehr. Das gibts doch schon seit über einem Jahr auf den Boards und es bietet ausschließlich Vorteile. Also nichts mit neues Spielzeug. Die Aktuellen MB's sollten mal lieber ganz auf USB 3 setzen und nicht immer nur 2 Stück.


----------



## El-Pucki (14. Februar 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die Schue von einem Olympischen Läufer anziehst, wirst du doch auch nicht schneller...



Haha wenn du wüsstest...


----------

